# Simpsons Salvage



## StuartB (Jun 21, 2005)

My motorhome has been written-off by the insurers after it had been flood damaged in Spain. The van has been taken to Simpsons Salvage near York and I check their website (www.simpsonsalvage.com) regularly as I am interested to see what value they put on it (I expect to be settled by the insurance company in the near future). I noticed yesterday that Simpsons Salvage have just listed 33 motorhomes. I have not looked at every one of them but it seems that many, if not all, have been flood damaged. The ones I did look at are marked as Category X (NOT recorded as damaged at HPI etc ie stolen recovered or minimally damaged cars).

With my recent experience of a flooded motorhome I would not buy one, but no doubt there are others out there who will?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Stuart

They could have come from Marquis. There was a thread about it :: here ::

Gerald


----------



## StuartB (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi Gerald

Yes that is probably right. I was surprised to see them as Category X. I suppose it depends on the degree of flooding, but I would have thought such damage would warrant a Category D so that they would be recorded at HPI.

Stuart


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I would agree with not buying flood damaged vehicles but you can also get some bargains. My 2006 Tribute I would not accept back due to poor workmanship and I was paid out. The new owner contacted me £13000 he had paid for a 12 month old vehicle which wanted around £2 grand spending on it 3500 miles a bargain.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

StuartB said:


> My motorhome has been written-off by the insurers after it had been flood damaged in Spain. The van has been taken to Simpsons Salvage near York and I check their website (www.simpsonsalvage.com) regularly as I am interested to see what value they put on it (I expect to be settled by the insurance company in the near future). I noticed yesterday that Simpsons Salvage have just listed 33 motorhomes. I have not looked at every one of them but it seems that many, if not all, have been flood damaged. The ones I did look at are marked as Category X (NOT recorded as damaged at HPI etc ie stolen recovered or minimally damaged cars).
> 
> With my recent experience of a flooded motorhome I would not buy one, but no doubt there are others out there who will?


Hi Stuart,Simpsons premises are in full Sutton near Stamford Bridge,they are agents for most big insurance companies and are obligated to recover all insurance 'write offs' as some one said,looks like all that stuff from Marquis has been cleared out,some folk might think they are getting a bargain!


----------

